# $99 drain cleaner-fine print



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Found this on Facebook while trolling around. One part that bothers me is the customer is under the impression that it's only $99. After reading this I don't ever see how it could be $99. Plus how do these companies avoid negative feed back when it's never 99$.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sometimes the other catch is that the $99 is for cabling the drain in one direction only; the 'tech' then proceeds to tell the cutomer that he has to run his cable the other way for another $99.

That ploy is popular in New York City.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The ploy is "every jobs a digger". 99$ spearhead taillight warranty...clean out cap removal extra...dope/tape fee etc etcetera


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Nobody calls them and thus doesn't leave a review.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Sounds like a 99.00 drain cleaning is actually a 300.00 proposition. 

Those tactis might work in a big urban area where you can burn bridges and move on. I will never understand the scorhed earth practices of some. Burn every damn bridge instead of trying to build loyalty.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://onehourrooter.com/

These guy are making a living doing it and they have enough business to run more than 3 trucks.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> http://onehourrooter.com/
> 
> These guy are making a living doing it and they have enough business to run more than 3 trucks.


They were featured in the last Cleaner magzine if I recall. While they artilce supports their claim there has to be something else going on. How in the hell could a company even in the smallest town with 0 overheader survive and grow on a 99.00 one hour drain cleaning. 

There has to be some add on. Maybe they stick to their guns on the one hour 99.00 for a drain machine but they are getting revenue from somewhere else.

Hell had I looked closer I would have seen the tabs for other services. 

Good for them for having the business smarts to market such a great leader.

Upper right hand corner: Travel charge does apply.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> http://onehourrooter.com/
> 
> These guy are making a living doing it and they have enough business to run more than 3 trucks.


They employ one plumber with 5 years experience... the rest are drain technicians... But they can handle any plumbing issue.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> They employ one plumber with 5 years experience... the rest are drain technicians... But they can handle any plumbing issue.


That is the reality we have. Plumbing is suffering from a shortage of workers and so business owners will have to find creative ways to get licensed work done or give up. 

It would be nice if indiana would allow a better ratio for plumber to apprentice. This could help repopulate the workforce. Right now it's 1 : 1.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I can tell you for a fact that I could not stay in business in the NYC area charging 99.00 a sewer. Between taxes, insurances, payroll, overhead, etc.. It can't be done. Not legitimately anyway. Especially if you don't pay your men minimum wage.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> It would be nice if indiana would allow a better ratio for plumber to apprentice. This could help repopulate the workforce. Right now it's 1 : 1.


Here in MT we are 3J:1A. One company I worked for managed to get a waiver and was 2:1. Worked great for the company, use and abuse! Turn-out droped to 27% in less than 3 years, MT state pulled the waiver for the company, but they just hired drain techs instead.. Never seen so many drain-techs get commission for water heater installs and repipes!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> That is the reality we have. Plumbing is suffering from a shortage of workers and so business owners will have to find creative ways to get licensed work done or give up.
> 
> It would be nice if indiana would allow a better ratio for plumber to apprentice. This could help repopulate the workforce. Right now it's 1 : 1.


Same here across the Ohio river,1:1


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

There truly is a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm sure that push they're jetter a lot based n heir description. And I'm sure here jettig is not cheap due to they charge 2 hour minimum and they offer $100 off. So I'll put they're jetter service easily at $600.00


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sometimes the other catch is that the $99 is for cabling the drain in one direction only; the 'tech' then proceeds to tell the cutomer that he has to run his cable the other way for another $99.
> 
> That ploy is popular in New York City.


 Yes that is correct. I have to deal with this all day long.
The next popular thing is to send what I call a Hobby drain cleaner instead of somebody who's name is on the business and licensed to work in the industry.


----------

